# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >   Leaving saturday for a week in STX.....31 yrs after we were there for our honeymoon. I'm sure we will see quite a change, and thanks IV and John for the reto ideas! Will report back when we return! C

## LindaP

Leaving saturday for a week in STX.....31 yrs after we were there for our honeymoon. I'm sure we will see quite a change, and thanks IV and John for the reto ideas! Will report back when we return! Cheers!!!! :)

----------


## GramChop

here's wishing you safe travels and tons and tons of fun!

----------


## MIke R

looking forward to the trip report..I lived there in 79 and 80....rented a  room long term at Hotel on the Cay....I'll bet its way different now

----------


## noel

Mike,
I don't know if you had occasions to deal with the legal community during those years, but during that time I had one friend who clerked for the federal judge there, another who was a prosecutor, and a third who was a private practice lawyer who then became the federal judge.
Tim

----------


## MIke R

funny you ask...and its a very loooooooooong story but the short version is yes.....I was a project supervisor to repair a ship down there and return it stateside,  and my captain inadvertently rolled his jeep over and killed his firstmate ( and best friend )....I hadn't been home to Houston in months and finally got off the island for a few days and walked into my house to that on my message machine....I was on the next flight back....,my captain was charged and held on negligent homicide...we hired a Georgetown graduate lawyer local native....the rest of the story is too long for the written text

----------


## noel

My prosecutor friend was a Georgetown graduate, but since she was a prosecutor you probably did just as well not to meet her!  The law clerk was from Loyola Chicago and was basically escaping for a year.

----------


## Spring

I'll be looking forward to your report as well. 25 years and 1 month ago my wife and I enjoyed our honeymoon at The Buccaneer. We've had many return trips to other spots in the Caribbean but haven't made it back there. When coming up with a trip for our 25th I came close to heading back to St Croix but we ended up slipping back to St Barth. I hope your report makes me plan another visit to our honeymoon destination.

----------


## LindaP

Hi Vic.....well, just back now, and I would say to you , that you are better off celebrating your anniversary in St Barths, than St Croix.
    It almost seemed like nothing changed, except the economy is very bad. The bartendar at the Divi, where we stayed, said its only been 10 percent occupancy all season. It was almost empty while we were there.

   My husband called it" Anguilla, without the beaches"....which kind of sums up the island apppearance. Our beach in front of the Divi, had a lot of seaweed, and not a real swim-beach. 
  Luckily, while having dinner at "American Cheeseburger in Paradise" ( more like Marius meets Andy), a waitress told us about Halfpenny Bay....that beach was like Saline, very nice.
     The Buccaneer was still very nice, good beach, nice beach bar, but the people staying there seems a little "upitty"......not the employees though, they were great.
 We ahd dinner there, and I had mussels in rhum sauce(instead of the usual butter)....they were fantastic!!!!!

   Anyway, we put 300 miles on the car, which shows you how far everything was for us at the EAST  end, how far the town was and  better beaches. 
 The town had that "not-so'safe' feeling when the sun went down, mongoose run everywhere, and driving on the left in an American country seem ridiculous!!!!!!

To sum it up, we won't be going back.....instead we will go where we know we love; St Barths :)  Linda

----------


## Spring

Linda,
Welcome home and sorry to hear the island is having some issues. You can get spoiled in St Barth simply because it's one of the few islands in the Caribbean where you get to enjoy _the whole island,_ rather than the feeling of being on some enclave. Based on your mileage, however, it sounds like you made every effort to create a similar environment on St Croix, with mixed success. 
I hope the problems you observed were only symptomatic of a weak economy and that they'll enjoy a more flourishing situation soon. At least my memory of the place is wonderful, and I hope to hear that some day it's that way again.
Thanks for your report!

----------


## andynap

Linda the last time we were there was in 1986 and it was a little scary in town- the Buccaneer was the only place we felt safe. We never went back.

----------

